

If you’re going to quit your job, this is the way to do it - AdamJBall
http://www.conceptcupboard.com/blog/2013/10/if-youre-going-to-quit-your-job-this-is-the-way-to-do-it/

======
rvijapurapu
This is the companies response -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ukGrwL4ky4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ukGrwL4ky4)

~~~
ars
There is no way this is real (the quitting video).

This is viral marketing for the video company.

------
probably_wrong
I'll be the first to point out the obvious: if I refuse to hire her based on
this video, she clearly doesn't want to work with me either way.

------
jpswade
More like a simple way to narrow down your future job prospects.

~~~
UK-AL
Or a future viral media consultant...

------
aaron695
I never get the, even if you're treated badly by the company your should suck
up to them upon leaving thing.

I guess to me minimising the need for employment (ie not living beyond my
means) is more important than letting people treat you badly.

But each to their own, but I don't get why some people don't get that some of
us don't want to be tied to the system even when it gets crappy.

~~~
DanBC
Future employers don't care how your previous employers treated you. They care
how you react to bad situations. If you react with grace you're a better bet
than if you burn your bridges.

~~~
UK-AL
Yet if it was the other way around, companies would react quite strongly.

------
kgarten
sorry for the meta discussion: really wondering about the quality of the
hacker news front page posts recently. Yesterday, there was a spam post about
a fictitious iOS Hackathon from Google. Today this ... It's not even news,
already old, and a very stupid way to quit your job ... It's pure self-
promotion (I would not hire her for any job, if I saw the video ... ok,ok
working for academia).

------
kfk
I thought I would read some ideas to plan your way out, but I get this. What
to say? The fact that you hated/hate your job is a very bad signal for new
potential employers and, in general, people around you. If you do change or
want to change your job, do find a good story and stay away from pure
complaining.

------
smtddr
She dances a lot better than I'd expect and this is a good video. But don't do
this. Just state the reason you're leaving in the most non-insulting way you
can. In the world of the never-forgetting interwebz, these things can come
back to haunt you at the _worse_ & most unexpected times; you won't even
believe it. When it happens, you'll feel like the whole world is against you
because it'll happen in a way that seems entirely improbable; the chain of
events that leads you to the consequences will make you feel like you're in a
book and the author wants your character to suffer. You'll be thinking _" How
the ?@$&!# did they find out about that?"_ as you watch some amazing
opportunity slip right through your fingers. If you didn't believe in karma
before, you'll start to wonder afterwards.

EDIT: [http://gawker.com/next-media-animation-responds-to-the-
quit-...](http://gawker.com/next-media-animation-responds-to-the-quit-heard-
round-1434926654)

After reading the NWA-exec's comments, now I'm pretty sure this was a mistake
on her part.

~~~
UK-AL
That's not karama though. That's bad things on top of bad things.

Quiting your job like this, because they treated you badly is not a morally
bad thing. So what is there to correct?

Real karma would be something bad happening the employer, because they treated
her badly.

~~~
smtddr
_> Real karma would be something bad happening the employer_

I think she did something bad to the employer by making this video public. I
now have the impression of an employee who was just a bad fit, but didn't
realize it and ended up taking it out on the employer who had to defend
himself on Gawker.

------
waterlion
If you're going to provide zero value-add to other people's content on
YouTube, this is the way to do it.

------
lukaszdk
Looks like she got a new job on a TV show called "The Queen Latifah Show"

[https://twitter.com/MARINAvsTweets/status/385622403201515522](https://twitter.com/MARINAvsTweets/status/385622403201515522)

------
ars
Is this real?

If it's is, it's pretty stupid - I'd never hire her for anything that entails
responsibility after seeing this.

~~~
Perseids
Why? Given the company's graceful response she has probably done them a huge
favour with all the extra publicity.

> If it is, it's pretty stupid - I'd never hire her for anything that entails
> responsibility after seeing this.

To be honest, I hate this attitude. Therein lies the expectation that my whole
life and every public statement has to be optimized for my next job. And as so
many people now live huge parts of their life on the internet, for them it is
only natural to talk about their work life publicly. If you don't complain
about being praised by a happy employee publicly then you should not get the
right to complain a about honest criticism online (and she even praised them
in the same video).

------
agalaria
This is really a cool way to quit your job...:-)

